# Regarding all the Salary threads



## swatson (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Just had a question for discussion.
Myself and others who have visited this site have had a huge blow to our esteem after looking at some of the salary threads.

There seems to be a big discrepancy in Dubai regarding what people perceive to be a good salary, for instance a majority of persons working in decent positions in major companies like Gulf News, Emirates, Al tayer etc earn a median salary of around 15,000 to 20,000. And the general consensus is that this is a very good salary. With anything higher reserved for just the very few senior sales managers and general managers.

But looking at the threads on this site it seems that everyone is a director or general manager with the type of salaries posted.
Furthermore, whats considered a very high salary (30,000 AED monthly) thats usually reserved for the top dogs at most companies is actually looked down upon by many posters here who say that 30,000 is too low for a small family. 

Judging by the calculations that people are making on this website, only a CEO salary is good enough to enjoy Dubai and this confuses me a bit.

In the U.K anything above £40,000 is considered a good salary, which works out to approx 18,000 Dhs monthly. If schools are paid for by the company you choose, than this should be a good salary, i understand the calculations and the calculators and i know that cost of accomodation should factor in, but in that case it means that both partners should work.

To make a long story short, i think people are confusing what is a good salary with what is the gross income that a household should have to live a comfortable dubai life. So my argument is a salary like 18,000 is very good, but both partners should work to take advantage of Dubai. This forum is like a CEO convention, how many jobs are there that offer 40,000 to 70,000 AED monthly? thats like a £100,000 salary in the U.K, if i remember correctly, isnt that reserved for the select few?

Thanks, just wanted to understand the salary game a little better


----------



## TandA (Jun 24, 2012)

Each to their own, I personally would not even have dreamed of moving to the UAE unless my future employers paid me significantly more than the €150k I'm currently earning.

So I took a job at 70k/month all in, am I happy with that offer? It's OK, but the perks are really good....


----------



## swatson (Jun 24, 2012)

TandA said:


> Each to their own, I personally would not even have dreamed of moving to the UAE unless my future employers paid me significantly more than the €150k I'm currently earning.
> 
> So I took a job at 70k/month all in, am I happy with that offer? It's OK, but the perks are really good....


Do you mind if i ask what field or position do you hold? And how many years of experience? 

Thanks alot


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

swatson said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just had a question for discussion.
> Myself and others who have visited this site have had a huge blow to our esteem after looking at some of the salary threads.
> ...


There are an awful lot of people in Dubai who earn in excess of AED 25k a month and many earn far more. Life here is overall more expensive than in the UK, especially when you factor in accommodation costs and school fees, so a family does need a decent income to make it worthwhile.

A salary of AED 18k a month may be good for some people, particularly if young, inexperienced or in an uncomplicated job, but for many that is far too little to even contemplate working for. AED 30k is not a 'very high salary'.

In my line of work I meet a lot of expats, particularly 'Western' ones and most are earning in excess of AED 30k per month, with many earning more than AED 50k. And that is without benefits. It is not uncommon, but this forum has a relatively young demographic and quite a broad one when it comes to nationalities (which I'm sad to say does make a difference here) so many incomes will be far lower.


----------



## TandA (Jun 24, 2012)

swatson said:


> Do you mind if i ask what field or position do you hold? And how many years of experience?
> 
> Thanks alot


I work for an airline (Lufthansa) and have just accepted a new role with FlyDubai.

I'm in operations.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

TandA said:


> am I happy with that offer? It's OK,


This happens when greed is taking full control of your brain...


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

> This forum is like a CEO convention, how many jobs are there that offer 40,000 to 70,000 AED monthly


Not really, don`t be fooled. The majority is between 15k - 25k (westener)....!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Kawasutra, not really sure what you mean by your post about greed, it just happens that in some lines of work including aviation pay is very good regardless of what country you work in. Do you think anyone who flies for emirates, skydubai or etihad are earning less then 45k a month?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

There are 2 very important costs when it comes to deciding whether a salary is "low" or "high:"; housing and school.

If you have housing and school paid for, then 30k is a pretty good salary, if its all inclusive then its just about borderline, if its 30k without housing but you dont have kids , its good but not exceptional. 
Many expats earn 50+, but most of them dont probably dont come to this forum .

But at the end of the day I agree that the vast majority of normal workers in normal positions in companies like Al Tayer, Gulf News earn between 15-25k.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Kawasutra, not really sure what you mean by your post about greed, it just happens that in some lines of work including aviation pay is very good regardless of what country you work in. Do you think anyone who flies for emirates, skydubai or etihad are earning less then 45k a month?


Junior and co-pilots do earn less than AED45k (AED 35k in some cases I know) but they do have other perks. Experienced pilots earn rather more.

Fact is there are a lot of people with salaries far higher than AED 25k, but they are being paid for knowledge and experience. It's not greed. It is people being paid for their expertise.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

If a pilot flying for Lufthansa in Germany is earning 7000Euro net and he is moving to Dubai to do the same job for FlyDubai and is getting 14000Euro net and is still saying it is ok but could be more than it is *greed*!


----------



## TandA (Jun 24, 2012)

Kawasutra said:


> If a pilot flying for Lufthansa in Germany is earning 7000Euro net and he is moving to Dubai to do the same job for FlyDubai and is getting 14000Euro net and is still saying it is ok but could be more than it is *greed*!


Firstly, I'm not a pilot, secondly, I'm not earning much more than I am in Germany (admittedly I won't be paying 52% tax) and thirdly, you're just jealous!


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

TandA said:


> Each to their own, I personally would not even have dreamed of moving to the UAE unless my future employers paid me significantly more than the €150k I'm currently earning.
> 
> So I took a job at 70k/month all in, am I happy with that offer? It's OK, but the perks are really good....


So, what do you want to express with this post...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Kawasutra said:


> If a pilot flying for Lufthansa in Germany is earning 7000Euro net and he is moving to Dubai to do the same job for FlyDubai and is getting 14000Euro net and is still saying it is ok but could be more than it is *greed*!


You just sound very jealous that you don't earn that kind of money. Why on earth shouldn't someone move job to earn more money? Do stop being daft.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

Kawasutra said:


> If a pilot flying for Lufthansa in Germany is earning 7000Euro net and he is moving to Dubai to do the same job for FlyDubai and is getting 14000Euro net and is still saying it is ok but could be more than it is *greed*!


Does anyone else see the irony in Kawasutra's signature?


----------



## swatson (Jun 24, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> You just sound very jealous that you don't earn that kind of money. Why on earth shouldn't someone move job to earn more money? Do stop being daft.


in his defense i think it was just a tongue-in-cheek comment addressing the fact that the previous poster was referring to a salary of 70,000 AED+ as simply "Ok" 

Perhaps someone can advise me on what type of positions offer the salaries which are supposed to be common amongst westerners (25,000AED and over), perhaps i am making a mistake by not negotiating for a higher/western salary. Are the 25,000 and over salaries for mid level westerners or only for senior/management level? And if so, what type of companies offer these type of salaries? international? local?
Most of the ads on bayt and other recruitment sites dictate a lower salary. So do you guys look at the salary offered and negotiate higher in an interview? 

Sorry, many questions. with this information it would help tremendously in understanding how the market operates and where i should position myself. Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

swatson said:


> in his defense i think it was just a tongue-in-cheek comment addressing the fact that the previous poster was referring to a salary of 70,000 AED+ as simply "Ok"
> 
> Perhaps someone can advise me on what type of positions offer the salaries which are supposed to be common amongst westerners (25,000AED and over), perhaps i am making a mistake by not negotiating for a higher/western salary. Are the 25,000 and over salaries for mid level westerners or only for senior/management level? And if so, what type of companies offer these type of salaries? international? local?
> Most of the ads on bayt and other recruitment sites dictate a lower salary. So do you guys look at the salary offered and negotiate higher in an interview?
> ...



There are masses of jobs that pay well, but the relevant question is whether you are experienced or qualified enough for them. Not sure if you have already said what you do (I read a lot of posts on here), so that's the starting point.

Good salaries are offered by both local and international companies, but it's the job itself and the quality of the candidate that dictates the salary package.


EDIT> of the 'Westerners' I advise, FT salaries range from AED 12k up to AED 130k pm.


----------



## TandA (Jun 24, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> EDIT> of the 'Westerners' I advise, FT salaries range from AED 12k up to *AED 130k* pm.


I've sold myself short haven't I?


----------



## swatson (Jun 24, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> There are masses of jobs that pay well, but the relevant question is whether you are experienced or qualified enough for them. Not sure if you have already said what you do (I read a lot of posts on here), so that's the starting point.
> 
> Good salaries are offered by both local and international companies, but it's the job itself and the quality of the candidate that dictates the salary package.
> 
> ...


Im a British National (Half Lebanese) who has owned his on digital/social media company in Dubai for the past three years. Currently i am a consultant for coca-cola and Carrefour, that is to say, i get a retainer fee of 10,000 per month from Carrefour to listen to my ideas and advice regarding marketing and social media, and coca cola pays me on a per hour/project basis. 

With the exception of the two companies that i still consult for privately, i sold my social media company because of costs.

And before the three years in Dubai i was working in the UK as a marketing manager in an advertising company. My total experience of work including Dubai and U.K is 7 years and my age is 27.

Since i have been out of the salaried corporate game for several years hence my reason for the confusion as to what i am worth as an ex entrepreneur who currently consults for two major brands. I am currently trying to look for employment and this thread would help alot in painting a better picture of the market before i apply. 

On an unrelated note, i was thinking of mentioning that i was a senior director in the company that i owned instead of mentioning that i was the owner on my CV. im assuming it would be frowned upon is an ex business owner is tryng to go back to employment.

If you have any advice regarding my situation that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

TandA said:


> Each to their own, I personally would not even have dreamed of moving to the UAE unless my future employers paid me significantly more than the €150k I'm currently earning.
> 
> So I took a job at 70k/month all in, am I happy with that offer? It's OK, but the perks are really good....


Room for a little 'un? :dance: :eyebrows:


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

TandA said:


> I've sold myself short haven't I?


There was already a suggestion for you....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/74339-salary-offer-package-questions-post-yours-here-171.html#post821893


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

i've been reading this thread and i've had to read twice a couple of times. i don't think the danger lies with people who earn a lot more than the average. i believe it's dangerous to lose sight of the launch pad 

if i was saying, "hey, i make 120k aed a month without benefits... is it ok, what do you think?" wouldn't you send me to have my head checked and get down on solid ground to have a (second and third) reality check...

tanda, you got an A for being sarcastic here. i refuse to believe that coming from a european zone where the unemplyment in "developed" countries has reached a horrible 20% you are not aware what 14k in euro per month means...

or maybe you don't exit airports and their hotels much, eh?


----------



## swatson (Jun 24, 2012)

TandA said:


> I work for an airline (Lufthansa) and have just accepted a new role with FlyDubai.
> 
> I'm in operations.


very nice
congrats.


----------

